# Our GR is going thru some cha..cha..cha..changes.



## devinelove69 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,my partner and I have noticed a familiar pattern recently from our GR,Heidi.She is just over two yoa,spoiled,loves to travel in the car,beautiful,very sweet.Well,after returning from a visit to family (she was given to us as a birthday gift by family member).Ever since we got back home she has been depressed,hormonal,whining,only surrounds herself with squeeky toys...except now she is laying in a small enclosed area on the floor,not on the bed like normal.We are concerned because financially and emotionally neither of us planned on puppies.Actually,in the process of spaying/neutering her before it becomes a health concern.Please help!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you saying you think she's pregnent? Is there a possibility of that?


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

If you think she's pregnant, who would the father have been?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Some GRs, believe it or not, do suffer a false pregnancy after a heat cycle. In my experience, it is typically five weeks or so before they show any signs of being pregnant. If it's sooner then that, then your bitch might be imagining things.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Some GRs, believe it or not, do suffer a false pregnancy after a heat cycle. In my experience, it is typically five weeks or so before they show any signs of being pregnant. If it's sooner then that, then your bitch might be imagining things.


Wow! I didn't know that, I learned something today. Thanks Vern!
While I have your attention Jes is one GREAT looking golden retriever!
On the Golden Scale a 10 plus in my book! My nephew was just looking 
over my shoulder and made the very same positive comment: "Super golden!"


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I just experienced similar behavior with Dixie... and false pregnency came to mind.. seems like a couple days at the hunting cabin cured it.. i was beginning to think my dog was going crazy... 
so maybe get her out of the room where she is "nesting" for a couple days and maybe you will break the cycle... 
and i agree, it is a pita...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kra said:


> Wow! I didn't know that, I learned something today. Thanks Vern!
> While I have your attention Jes is one GREAT looking golden retriever!
> On the Golden Scale a 10 plus in my book! My nephew was just looking
> over my shoulder and made the very same positive comment: "Super golden!"


Thanks kra, I just love Jesse to death! I saw him this weekend (he is living with a handler while being shown) and he went nuts! I had tears in my eyes when I had to leave him again 
The judges love him also. He has earned nine Championship points since late April. All he needs is two majors (three point wins), and he will have a CH in front of his name. With the price of gas, people are not traveling, so there have not been many majors this year. He has a couple coming on turkey day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like false pregnancy to me... pretty common. I'd get her spayed.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

come on Jen..out with it..what do you really think???...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

OK what i'm wondering is if this post was an actually question. We haven't heard anything more from the original poster have we?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Lisa, go get spayed.. from now on that is my answer for any females with problems..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Lisa, go get spayed.. from now on that is my answer for any females with problems..


Ouch......you're gonna get yourself in trouble....:uhoh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

my question was a legit question. just asking if we had heard from the original poster anymore about this issue. sorry greg if i offended the master LOL 

and thank you, I have been spayed already!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> and thank you, I have been spayed already!!!!


:yuck: Gross... :yuck: 

I seriously doubt that Greg CAN be offended, though...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I seriously doubt that Greg CAN be offended, though...


Remember, he's the one that brought up hooters..... :curtain:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am sorry.. trouble with the internet.. it was supposed to be funny, but guess it wasn't.. 
Lisa, please forgive me..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I am sorry.. trouble with the internet.. it was supposed to be funny, but guess it wasn't..
> Lisa, please forgive me..


Stupid internet!

I thought it was funny...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

nothing to forgive. I was afraid you thought i was starting trouble. i didn't want that. just asking a question. I love you greg:smooch:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

whew..looks like I groveled my way out of that.. I love you too, Lisa..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey....you two better watch it....you're both married.

Or....where's my lovin'?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

oh ok..geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz...yuk..ok..here I go..man.. ok ok..I LOVE YOU TOO RICK..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> oh ok..geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz...yuk..ok..here I go..man.. ok ok..I LOVE YOU TOO RICK..


:lol: Well, I think it would've been cooler coming from Lisa....but I'll take it.... Though, I'm assuming you mean as a forum friend......right?


----------

